# Forum in English  > News  > Computer security news  >  Fujitsu's New HD/ AES encryption 256 bit

## Simple10

http://www.fujitsu.com/global/news/p...080421-01.html
Fujitsu to Launch World's First 320 GB 2.5" Hard Drive with AES 256-bit Encryption

This series is the first hard disk drive in the world to support the 256-bit Advanced Encryption Standard (AES)(3). The drive implements the AES hardware encryption directly into the processor chip of the hard disk drive, resulting in more robust security and faster system performance than software-based encryption.

All data stored on the hard disk drive can be erased instantly, *in less than a second*, using the advanced secure erase feature. {Program to access this feature is HDDErase.exe (v3.3)}

Built in encryption, wipe in less than a second. Yeah Boy! That's what I'm Talkin Bout!   :Cheesy:

----------

